# Looking for help with identifying a aircraft gun camera from around WWII



## denizp (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello,
I know this is based on a film camera and military-related but I haven't been able to get help on this anywhere else. Below are the pictures of a gun camera that I am trying to identify. It seems to be based on a Bell&Howell 16mm Filmo Auto Loader, modified and simplified for use as an aircraft gun camera. However, I have not been able to find an exact model name or date period it might have been built. All Bell&Howell produced gun camera models I could find, have the servo and all electronics integrated in a larger body, rather than the external simple servo seen on this model. That's why I think it is most likely a very early model.

Here is what I know so far: 
- The body seems to be based on a 16mm B&H Filmo Auto Loader but I don't know if it was built by B&H, as there are no identifying tags anywhere
- The magazine is a Kodak 16mm Type G and the patent information on the magazine tag says 1933-1936.
- The main lens on it is missing. Also the viewfinder lens (small one on the top right front) and the switch in front has been deleted.
- I opened the whole thing up but other than the magazine, there are no identifying marks or tags anywhere on or inside the camera. 

The camera seems to be in pretty good mechanical condition and if I can find a manual and the necessary lens, I am planning to restore it. 
On a related note, does anyone know if it is still possible to get the film in the magazine developed? 
Any help is most appreciated... 
Deniz


----------



## compur (Apr 5, 2012)

denizp said:


> On a related note, does anyone know if it is still possible to get the film in the magazine developed?



- If you mean the old film that is already in the magazine, it's possible but the results may not be great. I would contact 
Old Film Processing at Rocky Mountain Film Laboratory

or another company that processes old films. There are several.

- If you mean shooting and processing modern 16mm film, yes.  You would have to buy bulk 16mm film stock and reload the magazine yourself and send it to a lab that processes movie film. This is assuming you have a complete working camera.

BTW, 16mm magazine movie cameras were made by B&H, Revere, Keystone, Kodak and others.


----------



## Horngreen (Apr 5, 2012)

If there is film it could be somewhat historic in nature unless it was loaded and never shot. Several places can process that film if it's simply 16mm. Yale Film and Video comes to mind in California. If it's B&W it will possibly be OK after all this time but if it was color you probably won't get much of an image at this point.


----------



## denizp (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello guys,
Thanks for the quick answers on the film. I believe the film inside the magazine is either completely used up or it has never been shot because there is paper tape showing through, instead of normal film, at the front. I can post more pictures of the magazine if anyone knows how to read the markings. 
This camera was donated to the museum I am volunteering at and unfortunately, we have no idea about where it came from or what it might contain. Because it doesn't look like any of the standard models used by either the Army Air Force or Navy during the 30s and 40s, we couldn't find any information on it. So any help is most appreciated.
Deniz


----------



## compur (Apr 5, 2012)

It looks like its based on the B&H Filmo:


----------



## Horngreen (Apr 7, 2012)

I found this. Film Page  it seems this Alan Gordon guy reloads these mags still unless they have stopped by now. You could probably send an email asking if the paper showing means it is or isn't exposed.


----------



## denizp (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the website link, I'll definitely contact them for the magazine. As for the camera, I also believe it is based on a B&H Filmo Auto Loader (but it is heavily modified for military use so it might not even be built by B&H ). It'd be great to find at least a model number so that we can track where the camera might have come from (or when it might have been used) and at least try to see if it is 12 or 24V. 
Deniz


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope you post up as you find out more about the camera


----------

